# How to OC Mobo MSI 760GM-E51?



## AllanFAQfin (Aug 21, 2007)

I have mobo and processor? Could not able to OC from BIOS ver.1.9. 
Only increase core freq switching it manually from mobo by 20%.

Mobo specs: MSI 760GM-E51
Processor specs: AMD PHENOM™ II X2 555 BLACK EDITION 
RAM specs: KVR1333D3N9/4G


----------

